# Schwinn Corvette Fender Interchange?



## Alienbaby17 (May 18, 2016)

I'm trying to find a set of original fenders for a 1961 Corvette 26" bike with a three speed.

Will any middle weight Schwinn fenders work on this or do I need to find fenders from a three speed bike to fit correctly? I'm a little concerned about the front and rear racks on the Corvette fitting around the fenders correctly.

I have a '57 Schwinn American 26" single speed bike with decent fenders and wondered if they would fit correctly on the three speed Corvette.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Jeff54 (May 18, 2016)

Alienbaby17 said:


> I'm trying to find a set of original fenders for a 1961 Corvette 26" bike with a three speed.
> 
> Will any middle weight Schwinn fenders work on this or do I need to find fenders from a three speed bike to fit correctly? I'm a little concerned about the front and rear racks on the Corvette fitting around the fenders correctly.
> 
> ...





They surely should Jay. all of the 26"  middle weight frames are the same size. However, Corvettes came with stainless steel while  American's were painted until 1963 which was chrome.  .  http://schwinncruisers.com/bikes/american/

1957:


----------



## Alienbaby17 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, Jeff.

Interesting. The American I have has stainless fenders so maybe they are not stock?

I just went and looked at the American and the Corvette. Now I remember my other concern. The American is a single speed so it uses a coaster brake. The Corvette is a three speed so it has front and rear calipers that go over the fenders. I was wondering if the fenders need to be "dimpled" to clear the calipers???

Thoughts? I could just try it but the American is the last one in a row of bikes and I don't want to dig it out right now unless I can use the fenders.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Jeff54 (May 18, 2016)

Well no don't need to be dimpled but, I forgot. the only difference between the frames is whether it has a caliper brake fender stay, or regular.. The regular mounts  on the curved bracket with screw facing the tire. while on the flat up ward  caliper and fender bracket, the fender needs a right angle sticking up where mounted.

So, there's two different S-7 frames 2 and 3 -speed with caliper bracket, which can be found on single coaster brake bikes as well, and the standard obviously, only on coaster brake and potentially, 2-speed kick back. . . They should both measure about 2-1/2" across the fender bracket.

stainless eh, ya I been wondering bout that too as, I have a rattle painted 62, and appears to have been an Deluxe  American but, the catalogs list it as chrome. I been wondering Because it's the regular curved bracket  that maybe it's a coaster brake  Jaguar or Corvette,  or not. Fenders may have been switched but it's got the right front fender  light and half chromed chain gaurd for an Deluxe American. One of these days I might have to sand down the rattle paint on chain guard too see.


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2016)

*There was a frame change!!* The 50's middleweight frames are different than the 60's frames and the rear fenders will not swap out. Been there tried that. I believe the frame change started with the 59 models and the top mounting hole in the rear fenders are 3/4" difference. Front makes no difference.


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2016)

Found one of my old pictures. It's hard to tell the frame bend difference from this shot, but trust me, it was quite substantial. A green 57 frame and a red 61 frame.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 18, 2016)

Older middleweight fenders are also wider by a noticeable amount....


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Older middleweight fenders are also wider by a noticeable amount....




All pretty much the same size until the 1963 models.


----------



## Jay81 (May 19, 2016)

Alienbaby17 said:


> I'm trying to find a set of original fenders for a 1961 Corvette 26" bike with a three speed.
> 
> Will any middle weight Schwinn fenders work on this or do I need to find fenders from a three speed bike to fit correctly? I'm a little concerned about the front and rear racks on the Corvette fitting around the fenders correctly.
> 
> ...



The three speed fenders will have mounting tabs and mount together with the brake calipers. The single speed fenders just have a mounting hole at the top with no tab. Also, if you're going for a stock appearance on the Corvette, they did not come with a rear rack from the factory.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 19, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> *There was a frame change!!* The 50's middleweight frames are different than the 60's frames and the rear fenders will not swap out. Been there tried that. I believe the frame change started with the 59 models and the top mounting hole in the rear fenders are 3/4" difference. Front makes no difference.





Huh, didn't know that. That photo indicates a *substantial* change too.


----------

